# What's the best way to store fresh strawberries?



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Whoa! The season is in full swing here--we just got eight pint baskets in our CSA share this week.

We eat them as fast as we can, but would still like a way to help them last as long as possible...


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Depending on your climate, on the counter may be the best way. Personally between fruit flies and ants that's not an option for me. So a green produce bag is what I use, and it works reasonably well. You can put them unwrapped into the fridge, they'll last a bit, but wrapping them in regular plastic in the fridge will actually encourage them to start decomposing. You can help that by putting a towel under the baskets (in the plastic bag) to absorb any excess moisture, changing it out every day or two. But you probably won't get more than maybe 10 days out of that.

Really the best way to keep them is to freeze them, jam them, can them or otherwise cook them.


----------



## spring978 (Aug 6, 2007)

we got our first strawberries Thurs














m25 pounds I froze half and the other half the family snacked on till I sliced them up for shortcake. We will head out Tues and pick 30 pounds for jam. We will eatsome of those as well.

Strawberries just dont hold well in the fridge for more than a couple of days.

I might make a couple of pints into chunky syrup to freeze for shortcake in Dec, and Feb.


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks, I will try the towel-under-the-baskets tip. And will start freezing htem too! Is there a best way to freeze them? Seems like things end up freezer burnt whenever I try...


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acupuncturemomma* 
*What's the best way to store fresh strawberries?*

In your mouth!







:


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, in your belly for sure. We never store them on the counter because they would be rotten in a day here, it's so hot. I have to chill whatever we don't eat that day. If we are seriously overloaded I will freeze them for smoothies and shakes. As far as freezing it depends on how you plan to use them, you can put them on a sheet pan and freeze individually and then bag them. Or you can slice them add a little sugar and orange juice to make a little sauce and then freeze in a container.


----------



## ChrisCountryGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

With the humdity and heat, place them in the refridgerator until eaten or freeze them as soon as possible. I wouldn't leave them out unless they're gonna be eaten in the same day. I've done that before, leaving the strawberries out 2-3 days before I had time to freeze them and some of the went bad and had to be thrown away.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acupuncturemomma* 
Thanks, I will try the towel-under-the-baskets tip. And will start freezing htem too! Is there a best way to freeze them? Seems like things end up freezer burnt whenever I try...

It really depends on how you're going to use them. Some I freeze whole... stem them, then lay out in a single layer on a cookie sheet, freeze then bag. Some I freeze cut up, cut them, pack them into a muffin tin (I use silicone), freeze then pop out and bag. The latter is good for things like adding to yogurt where I want small pieces, but the former is great for things like smoothies.


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

We pick ours at a local farm. They come home in a cardboard flat which seems to work for absorbing the wetness. DH put a damp towel over the top to prevent them from drying out but still allow circulation in the frig. They lasted 14 days.


----------



## PAflower (May 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spring978* 
We will head out Tues and pick 30 pounds for jam.

What is your recipe??


----------

